# Lightroom 4 and MacBook Air



## SPSRS (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to know if Lightroom 4 and above works on a MacBook Air. If yes, how efficiently, compared to a MacBook Pro? If not adequately, then what are the limitations? If not at all - any reason why?

Thank-you.
Regards.


----------



## fullkoll (Aug 19, 2012)

I use LR4 on my MacBook Air when I travel and it works fine. Have no Pro, so I can't compare.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 19, 2012)

fullkoll said:


> I use LR4 on my MacBook Air when I travel and it works fine. Have no Pro, so I can't compare.


SPSRS, welcome to the forum. I think a lot depends on your imported content.  I have doubts about how a  MBA would handle my 40+ MB RAW NEFs from my D800.  It is a challenge for my 16GB 4core iMac. Processing JPEGs from a small P&S might be fine.   Also, I would want to pack as much RAM into the MBA as Apple will permit.

A question to Kjell, How much RAM is in your MBA? 4 ore 8 GB?


----------



## SPSRS (Aug 20, 2012)

clee01l said:


> SPSRS, welcome to the forum. I think a lot depends on your imported content.  I have doubts about how a  MBA would handle my 40+ MB RAW NEFs from my D800.  It is a challenge for my 16GB 4core iMac. Processing JPEGs from a small P&S might be fine.   Also, I would want to pack as much RAM into the MBA as Apple will permit.
> 
> A question to Kjell, How much RAM is in your MBA? 4 ore 8 GB?




Hi, Thank-you. Knell, I too wold like to know the configuration of your MBA. I am definitely talking RAW NEF and  CR2 files. But much more than processing, I am looking more for cataloging and downloading into external hard drives on the field. Definitely some amount of selection for daily sideshows, maybe at most cropping or some very basic fixes. Detailed processing can happen on the Pro at a later date.


----------



## macjim (Aug 20, 2012)

SPSRS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know if Lightroom 4 and above works on a MacBook Air. If yes, how efficiently, compared to a MacBook Pro? If not adequately, then what are the limitations? If not at all - any reason why?
> 
> ...



Well, in my experience … a MacBook Air 13" top off the shelf version, Lightroom 4.1 works just fine. I work with RAW files and use Nik Software's Silver Efecs Pro 2 without any trouble. The only problem I'd say you might find is with the image displayed on-screen – for really sharp and colour correct images I'd say use a MacBook or iMac form that kind of work. The Air works ok but it's not the best screen for critical work. I'm happy to use it for my B&W work and the occasional colour photograph so it's not a problem to myself. 
So that's a yes to working on an Air and not bad for image work too!
PS. Can't say what difference an 11" screen model will make... and to save SSD space, I use an external HDD for my Lightroom library.


----------



## fullkoll (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all,

As I mentioned in my last post I use my MacBook Air with LR4 when I travel - otherwise I use my iMac or MacMini for the heavy stuff.

The things I use MBA for (backing up photos from my camera, adding GPS-data, some simple editing for mail and general evaluation of the photos) are easy jobs and MBA is quite adequate for that.

I am testing my iPad 3 for the same job and so far it seems it could do most of these things. Without LR of course, but using Photosmith I can add keywords and sync everything right into LR when I return home. The Retina screen is wonderful for photos.......

http://www.photosmithapp.com

My MBA config: 4 gig/ OSX 10.8/ LR4.1


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 20, 2012)

I find my 6 month old Air fine for use as a second machine for slideshows/demos and when I'm away from home (mainly using Nikon D700 NEFs).

One thing I dislike, after having a MBP, is the need for adapters. So far I've needed to acquire a couple of Thunderbolt to video adapters and another for ethernet. 

John


----------



## SPSRS (Aug 21, 2012)

fullkoll said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As I mentioned in my last post I use my MacBook Air with LR4 when I travel - otherwise I use my iMac or MacMini for the heavy stuff.
> 
> ...




Thank-you all! More and more it looks like the MBA is the solution to carrying a lightweight processor into the field! With airline restrictions, especially on small planes, weight is of consequence - every gram! And photographic gear is just getting bigger, bulkier and heavier!


Ipad 3?? How do you get the pictures onto the ipad3? Do you use the camera connection kit? And are you using bluetooth or wireless or some such technology to get the photos back onto the mac? Will ipad 2 do the same, barring the retina display?? Anybody tried this?


Regards.


----------



## fullkoll (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes I use the CCK to transfer the pics from the camera to iPad. The back up is then done 

"Photosmith’s fundamental purpose is to enable you to move your photos seamlessly and safely between your camera, your iPad, and your Lightroom catalog.Photosmith 2 lets you send your existing photos from Lightroom to your iPad so you can sort, rate, tag, label and group your photos from the comfort of your couch, a bus stop or a beach-side hammock. All metadata is beamed over as well, including GPS location, copyright info, keywords, and even your camera’s exposure settings at the time you took the picture. And when you’re back home, just tap the sync button and your Lightroom catalog is updated – wirelessly."
(from photosmithapp.com)

All you have to do (besides buying the Photosmith iPad app......) is to install a Photosmith plug-in for LR and have the iPad and LR-Mac on the same local network.

If I don´t want the pictures transferred to LR but somewhere else on my Mac, I use Photosync (an app on both the Mac and iPad)

I don´t know if iPad 2 can handle this, but since iPad 3 is faster I guess it can process a large number of files faster, if nothing else.


----------

